# hello everyone



## kyleroadster (May 25, 2008)

hello there had my tt roadster 2weeks and already done few bits, but living in england a convertible has its downsides. water seems to get in between the side windows and the roof seal. any ideas how to sort this please??

kyle


----------



## lonka123 (May 10, 2019)

kyleroadster said:


> hello there had my tt roadster 2weeks and already done few bits, but living in england a convertible has its downsides. water seems to get in between the side windows and the roof seal. any ideas how to sort this please??
> 
> kyle


my friend can help you, wait!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
I expect the window will require adjustment, but try a window reset first.

Normal procedure is Door open, Ign on, engine running is better as battery at full volts.
Window all the way down, holding switch. Window all the way up, holding switch. Release switch, hold up again for 5 seconds. Repeat more than once.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you have a Mk1 or Mk2 Roadster...??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  where about on the seal is it getting in ?


----------

